# Can you cook under a roof?



## bluewhisper (Jul 7, 2019)

Weather came up in another thread, and it made me wonder, how many of us can proceed with whatever smoking or grilling, under a roof, regardless of rain?

My patio is under a roof, and I have another slab behind the garage. That's my usual open-air smoking spot for the offset or the Weber. I've laid some pavers to make it easier to spot them back and forth. Otherwise they live under the roof, where they get dusty but at least they're dry.

For some reason, that back slab has a small child's left handprint in it. I wish I knew the story behind that. The house was built in 1955 and I can see the garage was added sometime after that. I suppose that slab was added then.

The back slab is better for safety, since the Weber doesn't have a diaper and it drops coals.  Better to have that away from the building.


----------



## xray (Jul 7, 2019)

I grill outside on my deck. There’s no cover so I use an umbrella if it’s pouring.

I use my smokers in my driveway. I have a basement door that is level with the driveway, so my smokers are kept in my basement year round. I roll them in and out when it’s time to smoke. I also use a pop up canopy over the smokers when rain is forecasted (Which is a lot! PA now has a monsoon season!!)

I think as long as the patio isn’t completely enclosed where lack of 02 is a concern and a grill/smoker isn’t close enough to a house where the radiant heat will melt siding...I think it will be fine.


----------



## tropics (Jul 7, 2019)

I just added a canopy to the back of the garage.






Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 7, 2019)

I use an ez-up canopy when its going to rain and the wind isn't to strong. No issues so far. 

I built my garage in 90 and put our initials in the cement before it dried. My wife was pregnant with my daughter during the construction so she only has three question marks for initials. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 7, 2019)

I just roll mine around depending on the weather . The 30 stays under roof all the time the rest are stored with their covers . I just finished cutting up a 9 person hot tub which gave me some more room . Trying to decide what I want to do with it now .


----------



## Steve H (Jul 7, 2019)

tropics said:


> I just added a canopy to the back of the garage.
> View attachment 399967
> 
> Richie



I've been looking at that same canopy for when I BBQ. For the electric smoker. I just keep it in the garage close to the open garage door in bad weather.


----------



## DocShadownix (Jul 7, 2019)

Put a hole in the center of roof (slope goes towards the hole) and bingo.  Works just fine.  They have been doing that for thousands of years in Europe...(see any kitchen room in a castle...).


----------



## clifish (Jul 7, 2019)

When weather hits, as has been the case here in lower NY quite a bit, I go redneck and move my electric smoker to the front porch.  Kind of like it there but wife wants it back on the patio.

As for the hand prints, I am sure it was someone kid at time of pouring.  They should have put in the year it was done below it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2019)

My Smoker & Gas Grill are on my Front Porch 24/7/365.

However if I get Smokey Joe & his Charcoal out, it happens in my Driveway:

The Gray you see on the left is my MES 40 covered & ready:






Bear


----------



## rjob (Jul 7, 2019)

Weather is not an issue for us. Smoker is located in the shop and vented out side with a powered exhaust hood.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 7, 2019)

I went around to job sites and picked up pallets.   Have to do bracing with 2x though.  Away from my house so no worries about a fire.   Started with a tarp from my gutter to a van,  then this with an electrical cord and water hose.  Then added sink,  just finished underground water and electric this year.   Been about 5 years work now.


----------



## jac63 (Jul 7, 2019)

Currently all my smoking is done in my shop/detached garage with the garage door open. Building a new house starting next spring and it will have a full length covered porch across the kitchen end that my pellet grill/smoker will reside on full time. My charcoal & electric smoker will be kept in the new shop.


----------

